# Hublot Photo-shoot!!! My Aero and Big Bang respectively.



## Evohuntina4 (Apr 2, 2011)

I figured everyone might be interested in seeing a new thread that wasn't asking if something was real or fake :-d

Anyways, I currently have a Aero Bang Steel Ceramic, as well as a Big Bang Steel Ceramic.

Took a couple pics a little while ago, thought I would share!


----------



## DreambreaX (Mar 8, 2013)

nice!


----------



## jidai (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful shots. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Watch OCD (Dec 14, 2012)

nice..
what strap is the aero bang on? is that leather or patterned rubber?
i see 2 different straps on the BB....u keep changing? is it easy/quick?


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Watch OCD said:


> nice..
> what strap is the aero bang on? is that leather or patterned rubber?
> i see 2 different straps on the BB....u keep changing? is it easy/quick?


Gator on the Aerobang, Gator or Rubber on the BB. Easy to change if you have an H screw driver.


----------



## Nantre75 (Aug 23, 2013)

Amazing photography skills and beautifull watch !
Congrats !


----------



## david11183 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi *Evohuntina4..*really like the pics you posted.....I am looking to get a Hublot finally by next week.....the only thing to decode for me now is what piece to go for? I am torn between the Big Bang Unico Titanium V/S the Aero bang Steel ceramic? Both seem to be at the same price point. Which one do you like more and what do you think is more value for the money? Also what kind of discounts should I expect from AD?


----------



## kintaro (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice Pictures of great watches. I really like the dials of the Aerobangs. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lrossa (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice Pictures, seem to have a future as a photographer!


----------

